#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Вопрос о клешах

## elmez

Сообществу - почтение!
Я читал что истинная природа гнева это ясность, неведения - отсутствие концептуального мышления, но не помню в чем истинная природа страсти? И не помню в какой книге я это прочитал. Поможете? Если я не правильно сформулировал вопрос, поясните в чем.
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> в чем истинная природа страсти?


блаженство

----------


## Huandi

Просто прикольная книжка:

http://scil.sinp.msu.ru/pub/religion/books/semzin.html

----------


## elmez

Спасибо

----------

